# Copperhead crab fly



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Saw this the other day while surfing the web for different fly patterns & made one yesturday,pretty easy to make. Said it was killer for tailing reds.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

There's only one way to know...go get 'em! Send pictures too!


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Crab Fly*

Looks really good. Lets us know how it works.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Reds would devoure that. Is the body just frayed out gold mylar, tied in sideways like a normal yarn crab fly?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes it is mylar tube frayed out, just google mad mikes copperhead crab fly for the recipe.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

They're great in copper and red.


----------



## Bad Crab (Jun 29, 2011)

Animal Chris said:


> They're great in copper and red.


Here is one in copper for some color.










Same idea - just copper mylar tubing and copper tail . . .


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

The copper one looks deadly......


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the copper one also,but when I made mine, thats what I had when I made it, where can you get copper mylar at around Houston?


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Great looking flies.


----------

